# Moeller Designed 1930's Kienzle Clock



## SteveG (Jan 11, 2016)

I am looking for any details on Heinrich Moeller designed Kienzle clocks of the 1930's.

I can find plenty of general info on Moeller, Bauhaus, Deco. etc, and on individual clocks for sale. But I need specifics of model release dates and movements used. I need to identify the correct original movement I need to replace a modern quartz..

I think they were made with both mechanical and quartz movements of various types.

Anyone have any references please?

Due to the style of the numerals I believe mine to be an early version. It also appears a bit unusual in having only two fixing points for the movement while most I have see have three.

Same design as this:-


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

i cant help you sorry, but what a design ! its stunning, good luck with the search :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveG (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks Bruce.

I have managed to contact a localish antique clock restorer who may be able to help.

A man of few words and more at home with longcase and bracket clocks I think. Blissfully unaware of Bauhaus or Modernism it seemed. However he seemed confident that a suitable period movement shouldn't be too hard to find.

I am hoping that the value of this clock is mostly in relation to the designer and the movement may be a relatively ordinary, off the shelf unit. I would like to aim for an original type though so any pointers to clues as to movement and model dates would be very welcome.

Cleaning is another concern. I would usually have a go, gently, myself but I don't normally get anything of this quality. Trouble is, to do it justice would be expensive. A little touch up on the flat white dial and another on the high gloss black enamel would be particularly demanding.

Then there is the decision as to aim for conservation or renovation?

The responsibility is too much. I think I should stick to Westminster chimes and American wall clocks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

personally i would leave the dial alone, the eyes will miss a little wear/damage but will be drawn to a little touched up area like a beacon

here is something too close not to be of interest and mechanical

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KIENZLE-HEINRICH-MOELLER-Design-Mantel-Clock-Germany-Vintage-Shelf-8-day-Wood-/302005934554?hash=item4650f4d9da:g:rHsAAOSwp5JWYCeW


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2016)

and this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ART-DECO-KIENZLE-Uhr-clock-HEINRICH-MOLLER-BAUHAUS-DESIGN-working-condition-/322186222149?hash=item4b03cb9a45:g:nMoAAOSwxCxT8h9k

these seem to date from the 50's/60's


----------



## SteveG (Jan 11, 2016)

A brass finished version of the movement in your first link was indeed used in some of these clocks. As you suggest the one you linked is a direct descendant of mine. I am convinced by the numerals on mine that it's 30's, Which is when they were designed and first made.

I haven't even opened it up yet to see what, if any, internal mounts or supports there may be inside. You can see the two knurled screws on the outside though. (and it's "updated" movement.  )


----------



## SteveG (Jan 11, 2016)

The second link is I think an earlier version than the wooden one but later than mine.

It has the recessed back I have seen on most of them. Mine is just a flat shallow cone with no recess or flange at all.

The movement on the wooden one is what they describe as "keyless" and is wound by turning the knurled ring of the case. The second one has a more conventional key wind I see. I fear many variations.


----------



## jonbetts (Jul 11, 2021)

Good day..

Im hoping that someone is still active on this thread. I have exactly the same clock. It had the original movement in but not complete. It looks beautiful but doesn't work. I'd also like to pin down the age. I thought 1930s but could be wrong. I've seen sellers claim this clock is deco often with electric mechanical fittings. This is completely possible as it was in the 1930s when this became more mainstream. Mine has a very basic housing for a 4.5v battery. It's a model 605 clock.

My other question is.. has anyone tried removing the original mechanism? As mine is incomplete I have no choice but to replace it.

Ive got so far and I can't see how it comes apart…

many thanks

Jon


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

jonbetts said:


> Good day..
> 
> Im hoping that someone is still active on this thread. I have exactly the same clock. It had the original movement in but not complete. It looks beautiful but doesn't work. I'd also like to pin down the age. I thought 1930s but could be wrong. I've seen sellers claim this clock is deco often with electric mechanical fittings. This is completely possible as it was in the 1930s when this became more mainstream. Mine has a very basic housing for a 4.5v battery. It's a model 605 clock.
> 
> ...


 I think the original posters here are long gone. You may have found this already, but there's a clock very similar to yours pictured in a blog, which states "Kienzle synchronous clocks were made by the Anglo-Continental Clock Co Ltd, 1-4 Fleur-de-Lys Street, London E 1." Then there's a thread started by @Always"watching" on Actim, which confirms "In fact, we can place the Anglo-Continental Clock Company back further, into the 1930s, when they made synchronous clocks for Kienzle."

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/89741-acctim/

You might also get some help from @John_D, who has experience restoring electric clocks, although his particular interest is Ferranti.

https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/146151-and-now-for-something-a-bit-different/&tab=comments#comment-1521010


----------

